# Powerbook G4 et clé livebox thomson (wifi)



## despax (17 Juillet 2007)

bonjour, je suis au boulot, mon patron à un powerbook G4 avec ans carte airport.

je dispose avec la livebox, d'une clé usb thomson.

Le mac est en OS 10.1

j'ai lu qu'on pouvait faire fonctionner le mac en wifi avec mais je n'y arrive pas.

j'ai autorisé l'adress mac de ma clé et du mac dans la live box dans les adresse mac reconnu en wifi.

le probleme, c'est que la clé thomson 1500A n'est pas reconnu et je ne trouve pas le bon pilote. on parle d'un .dmg , un plugin ZyDASWLan que je ne trouve pas sur le net.

si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer.

Merci


----------



## Souvaroff (17 Juillet 2007)

despax a dit:


> bonjour, je suis au boulot, mon patron &#224; un powerbook G4 avec ans carte airport.
> 
> je dispose avec la livebox, d'une cl&#233; usb thomson.
> 
> ...



a mon avis, il y a des chances que ca ne marche pas&#8230;  Ta version de OS X est plutot bien vieille !!  elle date de 2000&#8230;  pas sur que ca fonctionne&#8230;

Enfin, je dis ca moi&#8230;&#8230;

J'ai trouv&#233; les drivers mais uniquement pour PC &#8230;&#8230;  

Il y a des chances que si tu passe a une version plus recente d'OS X tu n'ai meme pas besoin de drivers !!!


----------



## ricemo (17 Juillet 2007)

J'ai aussi une LiveBox avec clé USB thomson ey j'ai cherché a savoir si il existait un driver pour MacOSX. N'ayant pas trouvé, j'ai acheté une cléD-Link DWL-122 et ça marche au poil depuis deux ans. Je suis sous OSX10.3.9.


----------



## despax (18 Juillet 2007)

je viens d epasser en mac os X 10.4

Je recherche activement le pilote pour ma clé thomson 1500A. si quelqu'un trouve le lien je suis intéréssé. merci


----------



## Souvaroff (18 Juillet 2007)

Ici

& Une petite citation de ce qui se dit Ici 




>  L'adaptateur USB 2.0 Thomson WLG-1500A, fabriqué par Cameo, est basé sur le chipset SiS163u. A part le pilote générique livré pour Windows (WinNT, Win95, WinNT4, Win98, Win98SE, WinME, Win2000, WinXP), *aucun pilote n'est disponible pour Mac OS*.


----------



## despax (18 Juillet 2007)

oui mé j'ai lu qu'il y avait un pilote zydas. mais je ne le trouve pas. des gens on reussi donc sa existe mais ou


----------



## Souvaroff (18 Juillet 2007)

despax a dit:


> oui mé j'ai lu qu'il y avait un pilote zydas. mais je ne le trouve pas. des gens on reussi donc sa existe mais ou



Bon courage Je pense que tu auras plus vite fait de racheter une autre clé, que de chercher

Ou bien de trouver quelqu'un qui a le driver mais en tous cas sur le Net y'a peu de chance  Le peu qu'on trouve  C'est pour Windows

& Depuis que Zydas a été racheté par Atheros y'a plus grand chose  & je viens meme de voir que le Site Atheros ne marche pas non plus !!!    donc a mon avis


----------



## despax (23 Juillet 2007)

oui bon ba c'est la galere...

je fais donc un appel: si quelqu'un possede ce drivers, faite moi signe sur : despax@hotmail.fr

merci


----------

